
Ask HN: Which was your favorite Commodore 64 game? - realtarget
We had a discussion about retro computers this weekend and talked about the best games on C64.<p>Unfortunetly we did not figure out a winner. Highest rated were: Maniac Mansion, Zak McKracken, Summer Games &amp; Impossible Mission.<p>Which was your favorite game?
======
taylodl
I liked Gorf and the classic Zork.

------
rock_hard
Giana Sisters

